

What Method is Best for Learning to Code? - deconq
http://www.codeconquest.com/what-method-is-best-for-learning-to-code/

======
dheavy
While we're at it... When I started learning code a decade ago I was
struggling with the syntax: remembering it, avoiding typo when typing on the
keyboard... What worked was actually learning from books and writing the code
on a block of paper by hand, before actually moving on to the computer. I've
always used this method when studying a new language and it still works
beautifully for me.

